
Jeff Bezos Amazon Wishlist - he seems to like Lego Ninjago - hoodoof
https://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/BUWBWH9K2H77
======
hoodoof
It's what comes up when you put jeff@amazon.com into
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/search/](https://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/search/)

Someone should buy him that Lego - his wallet must be a little light this
month until payday.

~~~
mtmail
He added those 6 years ago.

